# Elgin Bluebird badge



## then8j (Feb 4, 2020)

How much is an original Elgin bluebird badge worth? I know the repop ones are just under $200.
I have never seen one sell publicly that is original till now.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2020)

Got a link?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 4, 2020)

Antique SEARS Elgin Bluebird Headbadge Head Badge Bicycle Rare Old Original  | eBay
					

<p>Antique SEARS Elgin Bluebird Headbadge Head Badge Bicycle Rare Old Original. Condition is Used. Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.</p><br><p>You are bidding on an Elgin Bluebird headbadge I’m found condition. Used. It is solid shape but has minor red paint on back and a few dots on front? Don’t...



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## higgens (Feb 5, 2020)

Is it original or just scuffed up?


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 6, 2020)

Ummmmm...I’m guessing about $410 plus tax and shipping.


----------



## catfish (Feb 7, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Ummmmm...about $410 plus tax and shipping.




Seems like a good deal. When have you ever seen an original for sale?


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 7, 2020)

Looked like it was cleaned with 50 Grit sandpaper


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 7, 2020)

catfish said:


> Seems like a good deal. When have you ever seen an original for sale?



I can’t recall seeing one for sale. I was thinking it would go for more.  I bet the tin trim that holds the glass lens in would go for HUGE money.  Even a repop would go for the big bucks.


----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 8, 2020)

I had an original off the bike it sold for $1000 many years waant black had red shield cannt recall if that really good original gunmetal gray bike i owned had a black badge on it its in socal in a doctors collection now.


----------



## Kal clark (Mar 30, 2020)

Soo what should I do with this one..?
Literally pulled it out of a rusted up frame but the badge was still intact


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 31, 2020)

if your restoring the bike clean it up use it, if not put it in badge collection or sell it but i wouldntvtry clean it if i was doung either just fir verification of original since that badge has been repopped so many times


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 31, 2020)

Kal clark said:


> Soo what should I do with this one..?
> Literally pulled it out of a rusted up frame but the badge was still intact
> 
> View attachment 1164976



Let’s see the rest of that rusted up frame and fork


----------



## Kal clark (Mar 31, 2020)

It


Pedals Past said:


> if your restoring the bike clean it up use it, if not put it in badge collection or sell it but i wouldntvtry clean it if i was doung either just fir verification of original since that badge has been repopped so many times



No I wouldn't mess with a original badge barebones metal I'm okay with but I always leave these little bits alone... The next owner can what they like... But yeah I wouldn't be taking sandpaper or a wire brush to it a badge ever.


Robertriley said:


> Let’s see the rest of that rusted up frame and fork


----------



## Kal clark (Mar 31, 2020)

Kal clark said:


> It
> 
> No I wouldn't mess with a original badge barebones metal I'm okay with but I always leave these little bits alone... The next owner can what they like... But yeah I wouldn't be taking sandpaper or a wire brush to it a badge ever.



I'll be posting pics  on  the general page


----------

